

Protect Your Side Project and Your Day Job - atldev
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/20413f8c9ec2

======
atldev
Author here. Let me know if you have any questions about making the leap from
day job to full-time startup. I've been preparing for 3 years and made the
move in July. Contact info in my profile.

